# Yahoo- Genetic mutations implicated in irritable bowel syndrome (New Kerala)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Washington, December 11: Researchers at Heidelberg University Hospital say that they have uncovered a molecular basis for an underestimated disease called irritable bowel syndrome (IBS), one of the most common disorders of the gastrointestinal tract.View the full article


----------

